# Paying tax in SA



## Gandytron (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello all

A friend of mine is a UK national, married to a South African/French dual national - they are looking into relocating from London to South Africa, with him working freelance and remotely - his clients would be in the UK.

Can anybody advise if his income tax liability would be in the UK or South Africa? 

He owns a property in the UK, so I'm guessing that if he rented it out there would be some UK tax to pay on the rental income.

Thanks for any advice you can offer!

G


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

You will need to pay tax on income generated in SA, if you have UK clients only you pay tax in the UK only. You cannot be taxed twice on income because of agreements between countries including the UK and SA. I would take advice, from a tax specialist since the laws on status on where you are domiciled is quite complicated but it can be quite advantages if your tax matters are set up correctly.


----------

